# How to make a derm fuzz quieter (one knob fuzz)



## jojofogarty (Jul 24, 2021)

I have built this derm fuzz and unity gain is really low. Around 8-9 o clock. Is there anyway to subtract volume so that it is not ear piercing loud past noon?


----------



## Feral Feline (Jul 26, 2021)

Since it's already completed, I'll suggest the easiest route (IMO) that doesn't require desoldering/resoldering components nor drilling a new hole in the enclosure, but it does mess with your lovely ribbon.

Desolder the cable between the 3PDT and Board's input, insert a small trimmer inline between the 3PDT and Board-input. Try a B50k or B100k (experiment, find what you like maybe only need B20k) — I'll recommend one of the Bourns multi-turns (8 or 20 or something) so it's not touchy and you can get it Goldilocks' "just right".

Footswitch > lug 3 and Lug 2 > Board, Lug 1 > GND.

Now you've got a pre-gain control (set & forget) and can crank up the master!


----------



## Sturdag Lagernathy (Jul 31, 2021)

I gotta ask.. why do you need to play it with the knob past noon?


----------



## Feral Feline (Jul 31, 2021)

To each knob their own
preferred operational 
zone, makes me happy.


----------



## jojofogarty (Jul 31, 2021)

Sturdag Lagernathy said:


> I gotta ask.. why do you need to play it with the knob past noon?


Because why would I want a pedal that only has usable range below 9 o clock?


----------

